# Lights in Pensacola?



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2010)

Well it’s Thursday morning here in Jamnagar India, that’s Wednesday night in Pensacola and I can’t wait to get home. I have a trip planed for when I get back to the US and I hope the fish are ready. Any updates on the Red’s and Specks? Well I have my Skiff set as my screen saver on my computer it’s the only way I can look at it for now.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

There's a few swimmin around :thumbsup:


----------

